# Crank Shaft Position sensor



## cyrax122 (Sep 19, 2007)

Does anyone know where the Crank Shaft Position sensor is located on a 2004 4.2 phaeton
Dealership want 360 to install it 

Please help Thanks......


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,
AFAIK it sits on top of the flywheel at the rear of the engine. In any case I do not know how hard it is to get to it.
I hope it helps.

Gabriel


----------



## cyrax122 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thank You


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

If I get a chance, I'll pop my V8's hood and take a look.

I just replaced this on my GTI VR6. It is only 1 bolt and unplug a connector as long as you can reach it. There are also generic sensors available for WAAAYY less than the factory parts.


----------



## cyrax122 (Sep 19, 2007)

Does anyone know if its accassibile from top or bottom 
Thanks again


----------



## cyrax122 (Sep 19, 2007)

I bought the part...........like you said its only one bolt I plug but can't seem to find it


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I can't find a drawing anywhere. On the Audi with 4.2 V8 and ZF 5HP24 it sits on the upper left front of the transmission housing at the 10 o' clock position when referred to the centre-line of the crankshaft. All viewed from the rear of the car.

Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Bob:

I searched through the maintenance manual for the Phaeton, and also through the Self-Study Guide for the 4.2 litre V8 engine, and could not find a reference to a 'crankshaft position sensor' in any of these documents. 

There are specialized engine forums here on Vortex - you might want to perhaps post your question in the 4.2L engine forum. Here's a direct link to it: 4.2l V8 Engine Forum.

Michael


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

It is probably referenced as the engine speed sensor. :beer:


----------



## cyrax122 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thank you to everyone for the quick response I will check the 4.2 forum


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi all,
Taken from SSP 341:

_ "Engine speed sender G28: *The engine speed sender is secured to the gearbox housing*. It samples a 60-2 sender wheel, which is secured to the drive plate. Based on these signals, the engine control unit detects the engine speed and the position of the crankshaft. A segment gap on the sender wheel serves the sender as a reference mark."_

Gabriel


----------



## cyrax122 (Sep 19, 2007)

Update: was def crank sensor.... So if any one has intermittent starting problems with no cell ......
at the end had to get it towed but crank position sensor also known as speed sensor was problem.


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

cyrax122 said:


> Update: was def crank sensor.... So if any one has intermittent starting problems with no cell ......
> at the end had to get it towed but crank position sensor also known as speed sensor was problem.


So was it on the top or the bottom? Were you able to do it yourself?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Judging by the - had to get it towed comment, I'd say he didn't fix it himself.


----------



## cyrax122 (Sep 19, 2007)

No had it fixed back of engine on top of bell housing you can reach it from underneath


----------

